# Dirt Cheap Square Silicone Mold!



## Tienne (Dec 23, 2013)

Found this on eBay. The description says;
Qty: 1Pcs
Condition: Brand New 
Material: High Quality Food Grade Silicone 
Dimension: As the picture 
Color: We will send color in random 
Size:22*20*12.5cm
flower Size:9*9*6.5cm
Note: Keep away from open flames and tool 
Weight: 104g
Application: microwave, refrigerator, washable and boiled disinfection
Note: Keep away from open flames and tool

Description: Heat-resistant temperature of -40 ℃ to +230 ℃, it can be reused

And the price? £1.26 !!!

Postage: £0.99 Standard Int'l Postage 

*





*











I can't believe it can be that cheap. Maybe they wrote "cm" instead of "mm", but it also says it weighs 104 grams and a teensy little mold wouldn't weigh that much? 

I took the chance and bought one. If the description is wrong, you always have eBay's 45 day money-back guarantee.

So there you have it! If you're looking for a cheap little slab mold, this thing might fit the bill!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400627054291&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

EDIT: The same seller also has a lot of cheap, cute little molds you can use to make embeds and soap top decorations.


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 23, 2013)

I bought one of those, but from Etsy.  It's not in mm, but mine was listed as being 12x12x7 cm.  However the 12x12 was the outside measurement of the lip, not the inside measurement (you know, the size of soap it would make!).  The ad for your item reads like it was copied from another mold, since it gives the mold dimension (which can't be correct because your mold is more cuboid) and then gives dimensions for the flower.

I have still used the mold for a small test batch, but I had wanted it because the supposed dimensions would allow me to do a tiny batch but cut my standard-size slices with little waste.


----------



## Tienne (Dec 23, 2013)

Non-English speaking sellers often copy the descriptions from similar products. The flower dimensions gave it away, since there's nothing resembling a flower on the pic. Items from China also often have weird "Google translated" descriptions. After having browsed through hundreds, if not thousands of molds on eBay during my time as a soaper, (I have a minor mold obsession) you sort of learn to go with the flow. As long as there's always the money-back guarantee, I don't fret the small stuff.  

My ideal soap bar size is 6 x 8 cm, so if the inner dimensions come out to 16 x 18, (assuming each edge is 2cm) then that would give me 6 whole my-sized bars.  

It would also be fine for cookie cutter embeds and if all else fails... then it's a brownie mold!


----------



## AKjulz (Dec 23, 2013)

Confused about the size, doesn't the add say 9x9cm?

Never mind, I clicked the link and now see the size of the cube. Let us know how it turns out, seems like a bargain to me


----------

